# Kombi and Yard Boss



## D&B Mack (May 21, 2013)

Will Stihl Yard Boss attachments fit the Kombi?

What I ultimately want, a dethatcher for my Kombi. (This is home use only)

Stihl makes a dethatcher attachment for the the YB, but not the Kombi. The power sweep and the bristle brush look the same for both the YB and the Kombi, do these interchange?


----------



## opinion (May 21, 2013)

It won't work. The Kombi attachments include the gearhead, the Yard boss attachments uses the powerheads gearhead.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 2, 2014)

*IT WILL WORK JUST FINE!
*
Attach the MF-MM dethatcher to the paddle or bristle brush gear box (KB-KM or KW-KM).
If you look at the picture at the top of the protective guard, it even shows the dethatcher!


----------

